

10 Programming Languages That Will Change The IT World - yammesicka
http://www.efytimes.com/e1/fullnews.asp?edid=115314

======
bad_alloc
Then again this only enumerated existing languages. The most disruptive ones
might still be in development.

------
NicoJuicy
it ain't the programming language, it's the idea :)

